# l'école, lycée, collège, primaire, secondaire, maternelle



## rodolfoc

Hola amigos, tengo una duda: cual es la diferencia entre estas palabras, ya que al menos en parte de America Latina, decimos al colegio al lugar en donde se imparten clases desde primero primaria hasta 5 bachillerato, alguien me podria explicar como es la educacion en Francia y cual es la diferencia entre l'ecole, lycee, college, l'ecole marternelle, etc...
Gracias amigos
Rodolfo, Guatemala.


----------



## Marlluna

Los niños empiezan a ira a "l'école" a los 6 años, pero antes pueden ir a l"'école maternelle". En la escuela primaria tienen seis cursos y de allí pasan al "collège", donde harán de la 6ème. a la 3ème. Empieza entonces el lycée (seconde, première y terminale). De allí pasan a la Universidad... o no. 
Espero haberte aclarado un poco, Rodolfoc.


----------



## mariange

Hola. Me permito corrgirte. En Francia los años de enseñanza primaria en "l'école " *son 5,* no séis como en España. En cambio aquí el bachilleraro sólo dura dos años; en Francia tres. En el collège se cursan los 4 cursos de *enseñanza secundaria obligatoria.* Creo que a partir de ahí puedes encontrar el equivalente en tu país.
Un saludo


----------



## Marlluna

Lo siento, tienes razón, mariange, me he descontado. Recapitulo:

Maternelle: hasta empezar la primaria 
Primaria, en l'école: de los 6 a los 11 años (5 años, pues)
Secundaria obligatoria, en el collège: de los 11 a los 14 años. Al final de esta etapa tienen un examen: el Brevet des Collèges
Bachillerato, en el lycée: son tres cursos y al final de la Terminale (el último examen) hacen el examen del Bac.


----------



## per pierre

Bonjour,
Quelques petits compléments, après le collège de 11 à 15ans (4 années de la sixième à la troisième) les élèves peuvent aller au lycée général et technique ou en lycée professionnel.
Dans le lycée général, il ya aussi des filières technologiques (STI sciences  technologies industrielles mais aussi en gestion STG) qui prépare un baccalauréat STI électronique par exemple.
Ces baccalauréat permettent en général de poursuivre :
1)en STS section de technicien supérieur qui se font aussi au lycée le diplôme acquis après 2 ans d'études s'appelle le BTS brevet de technicien supérieur
2) en IUT Institut Universitaire de Technologie pour préparer un DUT diplôme Universitaire de Technologie en 2années aussi.
Certains peuvent poursuivre alors leurs études à l'université avec une licence professionnelle et le cycle LMD (licence maitrise Doctorat) parfois.

Sinon dans les lycées professionnelles les élèves préparent un CAP  Certificat d'aptitude professionnelle  (très rarement) et surtout un BEP en 2ans brevet d'études professionnelles et le BAC Pro ( baccalauréat professionnel) en 2ans après le BEP ou directement après la troisème en 3ans. Certains pousuivent leur étude en BTS.

Je travaille en STI 2 ans avant le baccalauréat (la seconde n'est pas spécialisée) et en STS 2 années après le baccalauréat et je voudrais l'expllquer à des interlocuteurs espagnols,  pouvez -vous me donner les équivalences qui existent ? Merci d'avance.
¡Saludos!

Per


----------



## Porval

per pierre said:


> brevet d'études professionnelles



Y esto como se dice en español?? Diploma de estudio profesional seria bien?? 

gracias!


----------



## yserien

Maternelle, sería la guardería.
Escuela pública : de primera enseñanza, del Estado, gratuita.
Colegio : lo mismo pero de particulares o religiosos, de pago o concertada.
Lycée : el instituto.
Estoy hablando de España.


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola Porval, y bienvenido entre nosotros! 

Echa un vistazo a este hilo:
Sigles / siglas: BEP,BTS, CAP, DUT

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Lo de "Maternelle" sería la guardería, pero ahora queda políticamente poco correcto. ¿Qué se dice en castellano? Yo he oído "educación infantil", pero ¿se dice alguna más?


----------



## Porval

Gévy said:


> ¡Hola Porval, y bienvenido entre nosotros!



héhé, muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



Marlluna said:


> Lo de "Maternelle" sería la guardería, pero ahora queda políticamente poco correcto. ¿Qué se dice en castellano? Yo he oído "educación infantil", pero ¿se dice alguna más?


Se suele decir: _prescolar_, pero ignoro si se trata del nombre oficial.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tmtz

En mi país, al menos en mi cuidad, decimos "kinder" para referirnos a la educación que se lleva antes de ingresar a la primaria que vendría siendo l'école.
También puedes decir Jardín de infancia. 
Preescolar es el ultimo año del kinder o un año antes de entrar a primaria.
Yo, por ejemplo hice dos años de kinder y después pasé a la primaria, pero hay quienes hacen tres, depende de los padres.


----------



## Mauvaise Langue

Marlluna said:


> Lo de "Maternelle" sería la guardería, pero ahora queda políticamente poco correcto. ¿Qué se dice en castellano? Yo he oído "educación infantil", pero ¿se dice alguna más?


 Bonjour!
En Argentine il existe des niveaux d'éducation, le premier est le "Nivel Inicial" correspond à l'"Ecole maternelle". Les enfants peuvent commencer dès l'âge de 3 ans, mais il est obligatoire d'assister pendant 2 ans (4 et 5 ans) avant d'entrer à "la escuela primaria"
Cordialement.
                        Mauvaise Langue


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bienvenido per pierre,

En Sonora, México existen diferentes combinaciones.
Hay escuela maternal o guardería hasta que tienen 4 años.
Luego atienden el kinder o jardín de niños hast los 6 años.
De ahí sigue un año de preescolar.
A los 7 años cumplidos entran a la primaria, la cual dura 6 años. Primero, segundo, tercero, cuarto, quinto y sexto de primaria.
A los 13 años empiezan la secundaria, dura tres años: primero, segundo y tercero de secundaria.
A los 15 años empiezan la preparatoria o el bachillerato. Aquí es donde empiezan las diferentes opciones:
Una preparatoria dura por lo general tres años: primero, segundo y tercero de preparatoria o bachillerato.
Un estudiante puede entrar a una escuela preparatoria técnica para sacar un título de técnico y no sigue estudiando. Otros aún con el título de técnico deciden continuar en la universidad o Instituto Tecnológico.
En la universidad las carreras duran entre cuatro y cinco años.
Después pueden hacer una maestría. Otros dos años o más.
Y por último pueden hacer un doctorado. Mínimo dos años más.

Gracias por describir el sistema educativo de Francia con detalle.
Au revoir



per pierre said:


> Bonjour,
> Quelques petits compléments, après le collège de 11 à 15ans (4 années de la sixième à la troisième) les élèves peuvent aller au lycée général et technique ou en lycée professionnel.
> Dans le lycée général, il ya aussi des filières technologiques (STI sciences technologies industrielles mais aussi en gestion STG) qui prépare un baccalauréat STI électronique par exemple.
> Ces baccalauréat permettent en général de poursuivre :
> 1)en STS section de technicien supérieur qui se font aussi au lycée le diplôme acquis après 2 ans d'études s'appelle le BTS brevet de technicien supérieur
> 2) en IUT Institut Universitaire de Technologie pour préparer un DUT diplôme Universitaire de Technologie en 2années aussi.
> Certains peuvent poursuivre alors leurs études à l'université avec une licence professionnelle et le cycle LMD (licence maitrise Doctorat) parfois.
> 
> Sinon dans les lycées professionnelles les élèves préparent un CAP Certificat d'aptitude professionnelle (très rarement) et surtout un BEP en 2ans brevet d'études professionnelles et le BAC Pro ( baccalauréat professionnel) en 2ans après le BEP ou directement après la troisème en 3ans. Certains pousuivent leur étude en BTS.
> 
> Je travaille en STI 2 ans avant le baccalauréat (la seconde n'est pas spécialisée) et en STS 2 années après le baccalauréat et je voudrais l'expllquer à des interlocuteurs espagnols, pouvez -vous me donner les équivalences qui existent ? Merci d'avance.
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> Per


----------



## framboise

Hola a tod@s,

¿Alguien puede decirme si "la primaire" corresponde a "la escuela primaria"?

Creo que en español la idea de "escuela primaria" no es tan precisa como en francés. ¿A qué edades corresponde l'école primaire?


Contexto: "Avant l'entrée en primaire..."

Muchas gracias a tod@s
Framboise


----------



## framboise

He encontrado "Educación primaria" (generalmente, a partir de los 6 años). Me parece que es lo que corresponde a "École primaire"

Un saludo
Fram


----------



## Hite

¡Hola!

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase en la que aparecen los términos "lycéens", "collégiens" y "écoliers du primarie" y tengo dudas.

Original: "En effet, 95,9% des *lycéens*, 45,9% des *collégiens *et 24,7% des *écoliers du primaire*, possèdent leur propre téléphone portable".

Mi intento: En efecto, el 95,9% de los *alumnos de instituto*, el 45,9% de los *alumnos de colegios privados o concertados* y el 24,7% de los *alumnos de escuelas públicas* poseen su propio teléfono móvil.

Espero vuestras opiniones

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Hite:

Hablaría en este caso de alumnos de bachillerato, enseñanza secundaria obligatoria y enseñanza primaria. O si no, tendrías que dejarlo como instituto (lycée + collège) y escuela primaria, pero no sería adecuado para dar todos los porcentajes.

En ningún caso se habla en la frase francesa de enseñanza pública, privada o concertada. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Hite

Hola Gévy:

Muchas gracias por tu aportación, ahora ya lo tengo claro ^^

Saludos


----------



## superpupi

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Siguiendo este hilo, me gustaría preguntaros si alguien sabe qué significa "e FERMAT". Aparece en un boletín de notas de un apersona de unos 14 años. Es de un Collège y en los boletines de los 3 trimestres aparece como curso "3 FERMAT". Leyendo vuestros posts puedo deducir que quizá sea el último curso de secundaria antes de pasar al Lycée, pero no encuentro nada al respecto en internet y la verdad no tengo ni idea...¿como podría explicarlo en una traducción o traducirlo? Aunque yo me inclino más por una nota aclaratoria....gracias!!!


----------



## Paquita

Con tan poco contexto, solo una idea que puede ser absurda..

"Fermat" es el apellido de un matemático y existen colegios que llevan su nombre...como lo podrás comprobar aquí. 

Fuera de ésta, ni idea de lo que puede ser.


----------



## superpupi

Gracias por contestar tan rápido!!la verdad que sí me sonaba raro porque es el nombre de un matémático, pero es que en el boletin que estoy traduciendo el Collège se llama de otra forma (en el encabezado aparece nombre del collège, direccion etc) y mas abajo pone: 

"3 FERMAT (X élève)
Bulletin du x Trimestre
Année xxxx" 

Por eso me he despistado....no sé...de todas formas gracias!!!


----------



## Gorria

Hola

Si el boletín es de un colegio francés de la ciudad de Toulouse, "Fermat" puede ser el nombre del colegio. El "collège Fermat" o "lycée Fermat" es el colegio mas reputado de la ciudad de Toulouse.

Ojala que ayuda...


----------



## MmeMauve

Marlluna said:


> Lo de "Maternelle" sería la guardería, pero ahora queda políticamente poco correcto. ¿Qué se dice en castellano? Yo he oído "educación infantil", pero ¿se dice alguna más?



Hola:
Sé que es algo tarde, pero la "école maternelle" corresponde al "parvulario".
Según el Drae:
*Parvulario*:
*1.     * m. Lugar donde se cuida y educa a párvulos.*
2.     * m. Conjunto de los niños que reciben educación preescolar.
Ahora, se está hablando del lugar físico, por eso pienso que (si mi memoria no me falla) se usa "educación parvularia/de párvulos", etc.
Espero que esto ayude a alguien.


----------



## lunar

*Nueva pregunta
*​


Bonjour,
Quels sont les noms que l'on donne à ces cours de l'école primaire en Espagne? 
Se me ocurre:

CP = primer grado
CE 1 = segundo grado...
CE2 = ??
CM 1 = ??
CM 2 = ?? ...

Agradeceré a los nativos que me aclaren esta duda.


----------



## Pamaque

Buenas a todos, sé que muchas veces no es posible hacer una comparación de cualquier sistema de un país a otro, pero muchas veces ayuda a entenderlo. Tengo dudas en cuanto al sistema educativo francés. El lycée es el instituto por lo que tengo entendido y dura 3 años en vez de dos como en España, pero la secundaria termina en Francia a los 14 en vez de a los 16 como en España, ¿verdad? Entonces estarían en el lycée desde los 14 hasta los 17, entrarían en universidades o formaciones superiores un año antes que los españoles, ¿no? Otras dos pregunta respecto a los lycées es que existe uno de régimen general y otro técnico. ¿El técnico es como los ciclos formativos de grado medio? Y la última, en los de régimen general se especifica la rama (humanidades, ciencias...)?

Gracias


----------



## jprr

Pamaque:
Me temo que tus preguntas se desborden de lo que se puede contestar en el marco de un foro de este tipo (o en las partes linguisticas de los foros).
Tal vez te valga estudiar la descripción del sistema educativo francés (ver Eurydice)


----------



## breezeofwater

Hola amigos de América Latina,

Necesito aprender las diferencias principales entre el sistema educacional francés y los de América Latina para unas traducciones.
Me imagino que por supuesto deben diferir entre países pero ya será de gran ayuda lo que ustedes puedan decir según sus conocimientos. 

Esta es la información general obtenida en este hilo. (Gracias Pierre, Alma…) 

- ¿Qué otros títulos pueden tener las escuelas además de los mencionados abajo?
- ¿Hay alguno que pueda considerarse “internacional” y que sea entendido con naturalidad en toda América Latina?

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda! 

BW

* Kinder/Jardín de niños/Escuela maternal:* Hasta los 6 años

* Escuela Primaria:* Primero, segundo, tercero, cuarto, quinto y sexto de primaria à de los 7 a los 13 años

* Escuela Secundaria:* Primero, segundo y tercero de secundaria à de los 13 a los 15 años

* Escuela preparatoria/El bachillerato:* Primero, segundo y tercero de preparatoria o bachillerato à de los 15 a los 17 años

¿No sé si será posible hacer este tipo de comparación?
*CP* = primer grado = 3 años?
*CE 1* = segundo grado = 4 años?
*CE2* = tercer grado = 5 años?
*CM 1* = 
*CM 2* = 
----------------------
*6e *= 
*5e* =
*4e* =
*3e* =
---------------------- 
*2e *= primer grado = 15 años
*1ère* = segundo grado = 16 años
*Terminale* = tercer grado = 17 años 

Esta página web puede ser útil para entender el sistema educacional francés y esta descripción numérica decreciente agonizante 
para nosotros que no somos franceses… 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:EducationFr.svg


----------



## breezeofwater

jprr said:


> Pamaque:
> Me temo que tus preguntas se desborden de lo que se puede contestar en el marco de un foro de este tipo (o en las partes linguisticas de los foros).
> Tal vez te valga estudiar la descripción del sistema educativo francés (ver Eurydice)


Il me faudrait le même type de page mais pour l'Amérique Latine... 
J'avais trouvé cette page intéressante sur ls système éducatif du Pérou:
http://www.dgb.sep.gob.mx/tramites/revalidacion/Estruc_sist_edu/Estud-PERU.pdf
Si vous avez des équivalents pour les autres pays je suis preneuse !!! 
BW


----------



## MmeMauve

Hola:
Seguramente en Internet encontrarás más información. En América Latina existen diferentes estructuras. Me parece que la chilena es similar a la peruana, por lo que vi en tu documento. Sin embargo, sé que hay otros en que corresponde a la estructura que mencionaste anteriormente (primaria, secundaria).
A grandes rasgos, en Chile es:
- Educación Preescolar o Parvularia
- Educación General Básica (a partir de los 6 años, de 1° a 8° básico)
- Educación Media (desde los 13 años, de 1° a 4° medio)
- Educación Superior
También puedes ver esta página:
http://sistedumundi.blogspot.com/2009/02/sistema-educativo-chileno.html
Quizá esta página te ayude a encontrar lo que buscas, porque también trata de los sistemas educativos mundiales.
Bon courage !


----------



## breezeofwater

Hola Mauve, 
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por il sitio. 
Caro que estoy buscando más información. Mi problema es que en algunos textos el alumno dice simplemente “Estoy en tercer grado” y yo sin saber su edad, no logro entender de qué escuela se trata…  
Si conociera los sistemas educativos quizás la tarea se volviera menos complicada! 
BW


----------



## MmeMauve

breezeofwater said:


> Hola Mauve,
> Mi problema es que en algunos textos el alumno dice simplemente “Estoy en tercer grado” y yo sin saber su edad, no logro entender de qué escuela se trata…
> BW


Para mí, si alguien me dice que esa frase, comprendo que se trata del sistema de primaria y secundaria. Por ello, imagino que tiene al rededor de 9 años. Me parece que en Sudamérica tenemos sólo 2 sistemas, el de primaria-secundaria y el que te mencioné, básica-media.
Con respecto al "CP", el ingreso es alrededor de los 6 años. En 6e, es alrededor de los 11.
Voilà ! 
Espero haberte ayudado algo.
Hasta la próxima.


----------



## penelope8

yserien said:


> Maternelle, sería la guardería.
> Escuela pública : de primera enseñanza, del Estado, gratuita.
> Colegio : lo mismo pero de particulares o religiosos, de pago o concertada.
> Lycée : el instituto.
> Estoy hablando de España.



(<6)    Maternelle = educación infantil (normalmente divido en dos ciclos 0-3, 3-6)
(6-12) Primaire = Escuela y colegio se utilizan indistintamente para referirse al centro educativo de educación primaria (con  la LGE '70 hasta los 14 años, a partir de la LOGSE '90 hasta los 12) ya sea de ámbito público o privado, concertado o no
(12-16) College = E.S.O Educación Secundaria Obligatoria
(16-18) Lycée = Instituto (de enseñanza general, Bacc; o de Formación Profesional, CAP, BEP ??)


----------



## penelope8

MmeMauve said:


> Hola:
> Sé que es algo tarde, pero la "école maternelle" corresponde al "parvulario".
> Según el Drae:
> *Parvulario*:
> *1.     * m. Lugar donde se cuida y educa a párvulos.*
> 2.     * m. Conjunto de los niños que reciben educación preescolar.
> Ahora, se está hablando del lugar físico, por eso pienso que (si mi memoria no me falla) se usa "educación parvularia/de párvulos", etc.
> Espero que esto ayude a alguien.



La terminología correcta en la actualidad, en España, corresponde a "Educación Infantil" (ni guardería, ni párvulos, ni preescolar... aunque en la lengua hablada sigan utilizándose debido a las continuas y reciente reformas del sistema educativo desde 1990)


----------



## Marie3933

penelope8 said:


> (<6)    Maternelle = educación infantil (normalmente divido en dos ciclos 0-3, 3-6)


Une petite précision : l'*école* maternelle commence à 3 ans et dure 3 ans (petite section, moyenne section et grande section). Avant cela, les enfants ne vont pas à l'école, ils vont à la *crèche* (= garderie).
Edit: Je suis sceptique quant à l'existence d'un premier cycle scolaire "0-3" en Espagne !


----------



## penelope8

(<6)    Maternelle = educación infantil (normalmente divido en dos ciclos 0-3, 3-6)                           


Une petite précision : l'*école* maternelle commence à 3 ans  et dure 3 ans (petite section, moyenne section et grande section). Avant  cela, les enfants ne vont pas à l'école, ils vont à la *crèche* (= garderie).         ​ 


Oui, si ce n'était pas clair, le côté droit du " = " , *Educación Infantil* fait référence uniquement au système éducatif espagnol, et il s'agit de terminologie officielle, à l'oral, pour la plupart, les gens continuent à parler de  _guardería_ , _preescolar_, et parfois mais plus rarement à _mon avis de párvulos.  _Le souci, comme d'habitude, est la disonance entre ce qui préconisent et promeuvent les textes légaux (avec des beaux principes et objectifs pedagogiques) et la dotation économique du gouvernement qui suit pour atteindre ces objectifs (normalement, zéro). 
Donc, de la théorie à la pratique, il y a des gros écarts...
A ceci, on ajoute qu'à chaque changement de gouvernement (alternance  jusqu'à maintenant du PS et du PP, comme en France PS et UIMP) ceux qui  sont au pouvoir font un remaniement de ces lois pour les accommoder à  leur goût...


----------



## totor

Todos sabemos que el sistema escolar francés no es igual al de otros países, si bien por supuesto todos tienen puntos en común.

Lo que en este momento me preocupa es el *lycée*, que nuestro diccionario traduce como 'instituto de enseñanza técnica/profesional', y que el DRAE, en la segunda acepción de la entrada 'liceo', define como


> *2.* m. En algunos países, *instituto* (‖ centro estatal de enseñanza secundaria).


Si Marisol está en lo cierto:


Marlluna said:


> En la escuela primaria tienen seis cursos y de allí pasan al "collège", donde harán de la 6ème. a la 3ème. Empieza entonces el lycée (seconde, première y terminale).


…cuando no se trata de un texto que exige mucho rigor, ¿no se podría llamar al *lycée* 'la última parte de la enseñanza secundaria'?


----------



## jprr

Salut totor,


totor said:


> …cuando no se trata de un texto que exige mucho rigor, ¿no se podría llamar al *lycée* 'la última parte de la enseñanza secundaria'?



Pourquoi pas...
Tu peux aussi dire "second cycle de l'enseignement secondaire" / "seconde partie" si tu ne veux pas parler comme les brochures officielles - le premier cycle correspondant au "collège"


----------



## totor

Salut, Jean-Pierre… et merci  !

(Et c'est plus juste, ce que tu viens de dire…)


----------



## Gévy

Totor: 

Has leído mal las traducciones de nuestro diccionario, que se dan desde España, claro.

Pone:

Lycée: instituto 
Lycée technique o profesional: instituto de enseñanza técnica, profesional.

Todos estamos de acuerdo. Si no se precisa nada, hablamos del final de la enseñanza secundaria (los tres últimos años: segundo ciclo, como bien indica JP).

Gévy


----------



## totor

Tienes razón, Gévy.

He puesto sólo la segunda parte:


Gévy said:


> Lycée technique o profesional: instituto de enseñanza técnica, profesional.


Lo que pasa es que, a mi juicio, traducir *lycée* como 'instituto' no es correcto.

El IACC, el INDEC, el INTA, el INA, el IAA (y siguen las firmas) son todos institutos (Instituto Atlético Central Córdoba, Instituto de Estadística y Censos, Instituto de Tecnología Agropecuaria, Instituto Nacional del Agua, Instituto Antártico Argentino), pero ¿qué tienen de un


> Établissement public d'enseignement secondaire, dispensant le plus souvent un enseignement long de la classe de sixième aux classes terminales.


?

Nada.

Para ustedes, franceses, el *lycée* tiene connotaciones muy fuertes, entre ellas la de haber sido creados por Napoleón.

Creo que hasta sería más lógico traducir la palabra directamente como 'liceo', que sí tiene un significado de 'lugar donde se enseña'.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola, totor:

No te entiendo: ¿de dónde has sacado esta definición?



> Établissement public d'enseignement secondaire, dispensant le plus souvent un enseignement long de la classe de sixième aux classes terminales.


En Francia, la definición correcta es la siguiente (el Larousse) :


> Établissement d'enseignement du second degré (Les élèves – sauf redoublement – y suivent *trois années de scolarité*, sanctionnées par le baccalauréat.)


Como ya dicho, así funciona:



*école...................................**classe..............................**âge**....*....*école maternelle *petite section3-4 ansmoyenne section4-5 ansgrande section5-6 ans*école élémentaire : primaire*CP (cours préparatoire)6-7 ansCE1 (cours élémentaire)7-8 ansCE28-9 ansCM1 (cours moyen)9-10 ansCM210-11 ans*collège*6e11-12 ans5e12-13 ans4e13-14 ans3e (examen final : brevet)14-15 ans*lycée*seconde15-16 anspremière16-17 ansterminale (examen final : baccalauréat)17-18 ans

para mí, no hay nada prestigioso en absoluto cuando hablamos del 'lycée'.


----------



## totor

Disculpa, DearPrudence, por no haber puesto la referencia.

Es el punto 2 del CNRTL.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bueno, para el verdadero francés del siglo XXI, yo no consultaría el CNRTL.
En la vida real actual, como lo dice el Larousse, las primeras 4 años pertenecen al "collège", y no al "lycée".
(y no cambia el hecho que un "lycée" es algo "normal". Algunos sí, son más prestigiosos que otros pero nada más).


----------



## totor

En este caso particular, DearPrudence, como dije, no necesito una definición rigurosa de la palabra, sólo un sentido general.

De cualquier manera, sigo sosteniendo lo que digo en mi post # 41 acerca de la traducción que hace nuestro diccionario de la palabra sin aditamentos.


----------



## Gévy

Traducirlo por "instituto" es perfecto. Ya te he señalado que la traducción dada por el diccionario se aplica a España. El instituto imparte aquí la enseñanza secundaria.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Es el eterno problema que también tiene el DRAE, Gévy, que se preocupa por señalar cuando una acepción es usada en otros países hispanohablantes (ya sea Guatemala, Venezuela, Argentina y cualquier otro), pero nunca cuando esa acepción es de uso en España.

Si fuera realmente ecuménico (por lo menos en cuanto al castellano se refiere), tendría que hacerlo.

La acepción 1 del DRAE de la entrada 'instituto:


> *1.*m. Centro estatal de enseñanza secundaria.


debería decir (España) más otros países donde esa acepción es vigente.

En el mío (y probablemente en muchos otros), la 1. es desconocida (no así las otras 6).


----------



## Nanon

DearPrudence said:


> En la vida real actual, como lo dice el Larousse, las primeras 4 años pertenecen al "collège", y no al "lycée".


DearPrudence a raison. Le "bahut" où j'ai fait ma 6e et ma 5e s'appelait et s'appelle toujours le lycée Vauvenargues, à Aix. Mais ça remonte aux années 70. Aujourd'hui, cet établissement n'offre que des enseignements du second cycle de l'enseignement secondaire, autrement dit de la seconde à la terminale. En aquel entonces, yo decía "Je vais au lycée". Hoy en día sería "au collège".

Et en toute rigueur, dans les dictionnaires, il faudrait aussi indiquer (France) pour la traduction de _instituto _par _lycée_ ("école secondaire" en Belgique, etc., etc.) .


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Et en toute rigueur, dans les dictionnaires, il faudrait aussi indiquer (France) pour la traduction de _instituto _par _lycée_ ("école secondaire" en Belgique, etc., etc.) .


Longue vie aux tout petits (aux moins jusqu'à ce qu'ils deviennent grands) !

À bas les grands !


----------



## enebro

Espero no traer más confusión, dado que los sistemas educativos son diferentes en los países que estamos mencionando en el hilo.

El sistema francés creo que ha sido aclarado ya lo suficiente en los primeros posts.

En *España*, con la última (y no ha variado de la penúltima en cuanto a la denominación de los cursos) reforma educativa:

*Infantil*: 3 cursos. Empiezan los niños con tres años 1º de infantil. Con cuatro, 2º y con 5 años hacen 3º. (en realidad, se contempla que Infantil vaya desde los 0 años hasta los 6, es decir, 6 cursos, pero no es lo común todavía en España). Es lo que en Francia sería Maternelle.

*Primaria *(EPO, educación primaria obligatoria): 6 cursos. Van con 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 y 11 años. École en Francia

*Secundaria *(ESO, educación secundaria obligatoria): 4 cursos. Con 12, 13, 14 y 15 años de edad. Collège en francés.

*Bachillerato:* 2 cursos. 16 y 17 años (0 18, si los alumnos han cumplido años en los primeros meses del año hasta junio/septiembre que acaban el año académico). Lycée en Francia.

Aquí los cursos los denominamos por el ordinal: "primero de infantil", "cuarto de secuendaria", "primero de bachillerato", etc. No se usa la palabra "grado" en esas etapas, sino curso o directamente el ordinal.

Cuando decimos *"escuela" o "colegio" *(ir al "cole") en España nos referimos a los años desde que empiezan la escolarización hasta que acaban la Primaria.

*"Instituto*" va de secundaria, es decir, con 12 años, hasta que acaban el bachillerato.

*"Guardería*" no es ninguna etapa académica. Antes (y ahora también) se llamaba así a la etapa preescolar, normalmente en centros privados, guarderías subvencionadas o públicas (pocas, que yo sepa). Creo que es garderie en francés.

En algunos centros (es lo que pretende la Ley) se realiza la escolarización en Infantil desde los 0 años a los 3 (la etapa de guardería tradicional), pero son pocos todavía, aunque es a lo que se tiende teóricamente (seis años de Infantil, como dije arriba). Lo más común actualmente es escolarizar a los 3 años, en lo que sería la segunda etapa de Infantil, que en realidad y en la práctica, como digo, es una sola etapa de tres cursos.

Por supuesto, tenemos escuelas técnicas, de arte, etc. E institutos especializados que son otro tipo de instituciones, pero que no son "la escuela" ni "el instituto" de la enseñanza obligatoria común. O colegios de abogados, farmacéuticos, médicos...que no son "el colegio" de los escolares, sino centros de colegiados profesionales.


----------

